# Ok to cut a stud in outside wall



## rutledj (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm redoing my kitchen and will be switching from a down-draft oven to using  the vent in the above-range microwave. I know my wall between the kitchen and garage is on 16" centers. I'm wondering what the consequence would be if I have to cut one stud to get the vent  for the microwave through the wall.  

It is a 2 story house. I may could cut the wallboard and construct a header around the vent if necessary but I don't particularly want to cause that much damage 

Thanks
Rut


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't think you want to have that much of a barring wall without support, any problem may take years to show up and that's why some people think they have gotten away with it. You could put a header and two studs to support the cut stud or just put in another stud beside the vent or one on each side.


----------



## mabloodhound (Apr 10, 2012)

You really need that header.


----------



## turneyreed (Apr 10, 2012)

As suggested by 'neal' and 'ma', the stud is at that particular location for a reason. You may well have a rafter sitting right above that stud, and if the stud was cut out, the weight of the roof structure that it was supporting would, with time, deform the top plate of the wall and a resulting deformation of the roof would show. The load that the stud supports must be transferred to other framing members via a header structure. Otherwise, you will have other problems to deal with down the road.


----------



## BridgeMan (Apr 11, 2012)

rutledj said:


> It is a 2 story house. I may could cut the wallboard and construct a header around the vent if necessary but I don't particularly want to cause that much damage
> Thanks
> Rut



A properly-constructed header will not cause any damage.  Conversely, not constructing one will definitely result in damage.  

And constructing one is actually quite simple to do.


----------

